# problem burning DVD+R

## AmosMutke

Alright. I've been hacking at this for the past couple days and I'm not sure if my problem is hardware, driver/firmware, or media compatibility.

My setup: Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop

gentoo-dev sources kernel 2.6.5-r1

HL-DT-ST   DVD+RW    GCA-4040n drive

dell says it works for DVD+RW and DVD+R

I'm using Imation DVD+R media

I have created an iso to burn using mkisofs.

then I tried mastering the iso to the dvd using growisofs

```

 growisofs -dvd-compact -Z /dev/dvd=dvd1.iso 

:-( /dev/dvd: unsupported MMC profile 0

```

google on that resulted in nothing and I don't see any documentation that helped.

Next I tried cdrecord-ProDVD

```

cdrecord-ProDVD -scanbus dev=/dev/dvd

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: 

Limited  features: 

scsidev: '/dev/dvd'

devname: '/dev/dvd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD+RW GCA-4040N' 'C108' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

```
bash-2.05b$ cdrecord-ProDVD dev=/dev/dvd dvd1.iso 

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01a24 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Unlocked features: 

Limited  features: 

cdrecord-ProDVD: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord-ProDVD: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord-ProDVD: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord-ProDVD: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/dvd'

devname: '/dev/dvd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD+RW GCA-4040N'

Revision       : 'C108'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

cdrecord-ProDVD: Success. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

cdrecord-ProDVD: No disk / Wrong disk!

```

from what I have read, I think growisofs is the "better" way to go.  and by better, I mean easier and that it should work.    :Wink: 

anyway.  I'm at a loss and seeking advice.

----------

## Jake

Are you running growisofs and cdrecord-ProDVD as root? You probably should be...

EDIT: also, if you don't have the license variable set for cdrecord-ProDVD, don't run it directly, use cdrecord-wrapper.sh

----------

## michaelarch

```
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25-dvd (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

Note: This version is an unofficial (modified) version with DVD support

Note: and therefore may have bugs that are not present in the original.

Note: Please send bug reports or support requests to <warly@mandrakesoft.com>.

Note: The author of cdrecord should not be bothered with problems in this version.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.31

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 2

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '

Identifikation : 'DVD-RW  DVR-107D'

Revision       : '1.13'

[b]Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0011

Profile: 0x001B

Profile: 0x001A

Profile: 0x0014

Profile: 0x0013

Profile: 0x0011 (current)

Profile: 0x0010

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0009

Profile: 0x0008

Detecting DVD media, using cdr_mdvd

cdrecord: Found DVD media: using cdr_mdvd.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc DVD-R(W) driver (mmc_mdvd).[/b]

```

These are the relevant lines from my dvd-burner.  It looks like both apps are not recognizing yours as a burner and applying the correct driver as indicated by your lines below.

```
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD+RW GCA-4040N'

Revision       : 'C108'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

```

There should be a way to force the generic driver for both apps though.  Get the latest unstable versions of both dvd+rw-tools and prodvd.  Hopefully that will help.  There is an option call --driver, hwever it states to use very carefully, probably so as to not destroy your drive.  I'll keep looking to see if we can find a solution.  

Cheers,

Michael

----------

## michaelarch

Try this command for cdrecord-prodvd

```
cdrecord-prodvd -driver=help
```

Hope it helps...

Michael

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> I'm using Imation DVD+R media

 

You can likely rule out media as your problem. I've been using imation DVD+Rs and the only problem I've had so far is that one of the blanks was bad and the burn aborted.

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> then I tried mastering the iso to the dvd using growisofs
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That should be -dvd-compat not -dvd-compact. If that was your command, modify it and give it another go. If that doesn't work, try including the full path to your burner, i.e., /dev/cdroms/cdromx where x is the number of your burner.

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> Next I tried cdrecord-ProDVD

 

I'm not familiar with using cdrecord-ProDVD as growisofs has always worked like a charm; however, it looks like there may be some permission problem. You may try running both sets of commands in root to see if that works. The permissions for the link to my DVD burner are:

```

ls -la /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root ...

```

The permissions for the actual device are:

```

ls -la /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

brw------- 1 evoweiss cdrom ...

```

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> from what I have read, I think growisofs is the "better" way to go.  and by better, I mean easier and that it should work.   

 

I find growisofs to be very reliable and easy to use and have thus not even bothered with cdrecord-ProDVD.

Incidentally, one thing you may try is to run K3B. Upon setup (which has to be done in root) I think it correctly sets up all the permissions to allow the user to burn DVDs, etc.

Best,

Alex

----------

## AmosMutke

 *Jake wrote:*   

> Are you running growisofs and cdrecord-ProDVD as root? You probably should be...
> 
> EDIT: also, if you don't have the license variable set for cdrecord-ProDVD, don't run it directly, use cdrecord-wrapper.sh

 

running as root gave the same error and I have the license variable set in my .bashrc.  I even did a check with echo to be sure it was set.

----------

## AmosMutke

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Incidentally, one thing you may try is to run K3B. Upon setup (which has to be done in root) I think it correctly sets up all the permissions to allow the user to burn DVDs, etc.
> 
> Best,
> ...

 

sorry, but K3B requires too many libraries.  I'm a semi-minimalist when it comes to software.  I'm not shy of a command prompt and build simple shell scripts to perform common tasks. 

I'll play around with the driver a bit and try the unstable versions as people suggested.  I try to do thing the "Gentoo way(TM)" when ever I can though.

thank you

----------

## Jake

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> running as root gave the same error and I have the license variable set in my .bashrc.  I even did a check with echo to be sure it was set.

 

Being root should at least get rid of

```
cdrecord-ProDVD: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord-ProDVD: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord-ProDVD: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord-ProDVD: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord-ProDVD: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns. 
```

but

```
cdrecord-ProDVD: No disk / Wrong disk!
```

probably means unsupported media.

Does "dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd" show anything interesting? Perhaps you could upgrade the firmare. Newer versions usually support more media.

I agree with you about not wanting the bloat of K3B.

----------

## AmosMutke

 *Jake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Being root should at least get rid of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes it did. Sorry.. I should have mentioned that.  But I still get the unsupported media error.

 *Jake wrote:*   

> but
> 
> ```
> cdrecord-ProDVD: No disk / Wrong disk!
> ```
> ...

 

Well. I'm positive that it is the + format drive.  Maybe I could try another brand, but I'm too poor right now to go buy some.

 *Jake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does "dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd" show anything interesting? Perhaps you could upgrade the firmare. Newer versions usually support more media.

 

it spit out

```

dvd_rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY            [HL-DT-ST][DVD+RW GCA-4040N][C108]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

- [no media mounted, exiting...]

```

hmm... I haven't checked into firmware yet, but I would imagine that most firmware updates only come for M$.  The problem is that I don't have M$ on the computer.  I have wine installed, but I don't know how well it will work, and the potential for disaster.  Is firmware (for the most part) non-destructive? i.e. is it safe to try different versions without it damaging the drive?  Is there a limit to the number of times it can be done?  (such as changing region codes)

EDIT

I was able to figure out detailed information about my computer from the dell website.  Don't know why I couldn't find it last night in three hours when I found it in 5 minutes today.   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

1      2C415         Assembly, Cable, 15.4, LIKA   

   1      8T747         Liquid Crystal Display, WSXGA+, NO-SPWG, 15.4, HITACHI   

   1      Y4572         Assembly, Base (Assembly or Group), Bottom, BROADCOM CORPORATION, 8600, Cost Reduced   

   1      1M722         Keyboard, 87, United States, England/English, Single Pointing, D-FMLY   

   1      F2951         Kit, Cord, FLAT, 3F, D3W/3P, P65, United States   

   1      6R637         Processor, 848224, 1.5GHZ, 1MB, UPGA   

   1      D5685         Pipe, HEAT, Metal, 6MM, LIKA   

   2      6G648         Dual In-Line Memory Module, 256, 333, 32X64, 8K, 200   

   1      0M787         Battery, Second, 11.1V, 6C, PLMR, SONY   

   1      2P692         Battery, MDS, 11.1V, 9C, Lithium, SANYO   

   1      5U092         Assembly, Adapter, Alternating Current, 65W, LITEON, World Wide   

   1      G3030         Card (Circuit), GRPHC, Nvidia, 64M, NV34, 8600   

   1      8267R         Connector, Header, 2X22, Female, 2, S, Gold, 35K, Third Height, Chip Set   

   1      N3574         Hard Drive, 60GB, 9.5MM, 7.2K, HGST, MRGA   

   1      J1894         Kit, Software, WP-PRDCT-STE11, England/English   

   1      N2999         Kit, Software, MNY-2K4, Standard, Original Equipment Mfgr., England/English   

   1      P2643         Kit, Software, MSENC-2K4, Original Equipment Mfgr., England/English   

   1      R2553         Kit, Software, Overpack, WXPHSP1A, Compact Diskette w/Documentation, England/English   

   1      M4841         Kit, DOC/DSK, Software, CYBERLINK, 4.14H   

   1      K3444         Card (Circuit), Network, Mini PCI Card, INTEL2200, Not Applicable   

   1      F2979         Assembly, DVD+RW, 4X, Hitachi LG Data Storage, DMOD
```

Last edited by AmosMutke on Thu Jul 01, 2004 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## evoweiss

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> sorry, but K3B requires too many libraries.  I'm a semi-minimalist when it comes to software.  I'm not shy of a command prompt and build simple shell scripts to perform common tasks.

 

That's cool. I do my DVD burning from the command prompt, too (it's quicker than loading up some program); just thought k3b might help you diagnose your problem or change some setting. I take it using -dvd-compat and not -dvd-compact didn't change things.

I sort of got my computer to replicate the error when I tried burning without a blank in the drive. Not sure if that helps any, but I'll keep my eyes on the thread and let you know if something else comes to mind.

Best,

Alex

----------

## AmosMutke

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> That's cool. I do my DVD burning from the command prompt, too (it's quicker than loading up some program); just thought k3b might help you diagnose your problem or change some setting. I take it using -dvd-compat and not -dvd-compact didn't change things.
> 
> 

 

nope... no difference... "Unsupported MMC profile 0"

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I sort of got my computer to replicate the error when I tried burning without a blank in the drive. Not sure if that helps any, but I'll keep my eyes on the thread and let you know if something else comes to mind.
> 
> 

 

Well.. I'm positive that there is a brand new bland DVD+R in the drive.  Maybe it is compatibility at this point.  Imation website diosn't have info on Hitachi drives on their site and Dell doesn't seem to list a firmware update for my drive yet either.

I'll keep searching until I get paid next week and can afford to buy another  brand of DVD+R's

----------

## evoweiss

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> Well.. I'm positive that there is a brand new bland DVD+R in the drive.  Maybe it is compatibility at this point.  Imation website diosn't have info on Hitachi drives on their site and Dell doesn't seem to list a firmware update for my drive yet either.

 

I've got an NEC writer, so I wouldn't know. However, I have had very good luck with imation blanks.

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> I'll keep searching until I get paid next week and can afford to buy another  brand of DVD+R's

 

One thing that's always a possibility is that the blanks you got were defective. If you bought them at a store you could try to return them for a swap.

Good luck,

Alex

----------

## AmosMutke

OK.. I'm asking for your "gut feeling" on this one....

with brand new DVD+R in the drive

```
bash-2.05b$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST][DVD+RW GCA-4040N][C108]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

- [no media mounted, exiting...]

```

This error pop's up real fast.. no waiting...

with a CD-R media in the drive

```
bash-2.05b$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST][DVD+RW GCA-4040N][C108]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

- [non-DVD media mounted, exiting...]

```

then I tried it with a DVD-R  (my drive is a DVD+RW)  I figured I would see what happened...  We have a DVD-RW hooked up to the TV so we had the disks.  When I inserted the disk it spun for several seconds and then.  

```
 bash-2.05b$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST][DVD+RW GCA-4040N][C108]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

- [no media mounted, exiting...]

```

I find it interesting that the message at least changes for the different media types.  I'm thinking it might be compatibility with the brand I chose.  Anyone else think I'm right?

I got lucky and a friend of mine paid me the $60 he owed me so I have money to buy new disks now.. woot...  I'm rich... rich I tell you... errrrrrrr......   :Mad: 

Anyway.. looking for opinions before I go spend my newly aquired booty..

----------

## evoweiss

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> OK.. I'm asking for your "gut feeling" on this one....

 

Well, I just did the same thing using an Imation DVD+R (my drive is an NEC). Here's the result:

```
$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/cdroms/cdrom1

INQUIRY:                [_NEC    ][DVD+RW ND-1100A ][10FD]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

- [unable to READ DVD STRUCTURE#0 (52400)]

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB
```

If I executed the same command, but with a blank CD in the drive I get the same exact error that you get. When I put a DVD+R in the wrong way, i.e., upside down, I get the same error you get when you try and execute the command with your blank DVD in the drive. Finally, when I put in a normal blank DVD or a DVD with a movie on it, everything looks good.

Try putting a movie DVD in the drive and executing the same command. If that works then it sounds like something is wrong with the blank media. One thought that comes to mind is maybe you got a defective batch (it happens). I think another possibility is that the blank is, for some reason, not formatted (the ones I bough were already formatted). Finally, if it is an incompatibility issue, upgrading your burner's firmware would help. Another fellow managed to get things working after doing that, but he had a different burner and problem than you are dealing with.

As per spending your money, I'd suggest you pick up a single DVD+(or -)RW. That way, after you do get things working, you won't make a lot of coasters before things work out. you won't go making coasters if things do start working. Also, you won't wind up with a whole spindle of blanks that you can't burn. 

Best,

Alex

----------

## AmosMutke

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> Try putting a movie DVD in the drive and executing the same command. If that works then it sounds like something is wrong with the blank media.

 

well... the first try I got the "no media mounted" error.... I look down and smack myself in the head real hard..... I forgot to close the drive door... but then I closed it and tried again... SUCCESS!... or some progress anyway... sure as hell beats the regular error message... anyway... at this point I did a small victory dance and finished my beer.

```
bash-2.05b$ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [HL-DT-ST][DVD+RW GCA-4040N][C108]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         10h, DVD-ROM

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        2.0x1385=2770KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        1.0x1385=1385KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       01h, DVD-ROM book [revision 1]

 Legacy lead-out at:    16375860*2KB=33537761280

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           complete

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: complete

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           complete

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           0*2KB

 Track Size:            4016660*2KB

 Last Recorded Address: 4016659*2KB

FABRICATED TOC:

 Track#1  :             14@0

 Track#AA :             14@4016660

 Multi-session Info:    #1@0

```

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> One thought that comes to mind is maybe you got a defective batch (it happens). I think another possibility is that the blank is, for some reason, not formatted (the ones I bough were already formatted). 
> 
> 

 

You have to format DVD+R media?  o_O   

I thought only DVD+/-RW media needed to be formatted.  I'm using +R disks, not +RW.

cdrecord-ProDVD --help contained

```
 -format         format a CD-RW/DVD-RW/DVD+RW disc
```

Is there any prep work that needs to be done on +R media before it is used?

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> Finally, if it is an incompatibility issue, upgrading your burner's firmware would help. Another fellow managed to get things working after doing that, but he had a different burner and problem than you are dealing with.
> 
> 

 

I've been searching a long time for a firmware upgrade, but it doesn't appear that one exists.  If you check the specs on my drive as I listed above.

```
Assembly, DVD+RW, 4X, Hitachi LG Data Storage, DMOD
```

The drive it too new... My computer isn't even three months old yet.  

Since it "worked" on the Star Wars DVD, do you think it's media compatibilty issue?

----------

## evoweiss

Hey AmosMutke,

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> well... the first try I got the "no media mounted" error.... I look down and smack myself in the head real hard..... I forgot to close the drive door... but then I closed it and tried again... SUCCESS!... or some progress anyway... sure as hell beats the regular error message... anyway... at this point I did a small victory dance and finished my beer.

 

Ok, that seems to suggest, to me at least, that the problem is with the blanks. Perhaps you got a defective batch, maybe there is a weird incompatibility thing.

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> You have to format DVD+R media?  o_O  I thought only DVD+/-RW media needed to be formatted.  I'm using +R disks, not +RW.

 

In theory you should not have to format a blank DVD+R. However, maybe the blanks you have weren't formatted or something at the factory (I don't know the specifics). You may as well give it a shot and, should that not work, try exchanging the spindle for a new one or another brand.

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> I've been searching a long time for a firmware upgrade, but it doesn't appear that one exists. 

 

I just did a quick google search and came up with some info that suggests others might be having problems with that model of burner. According to that thread, you may want to see whether you can get a different type of burner.

Here's another llink.

Incidentally, if you decide to call Dell DO NOT tell them you're using linux. The tech people that are sent out to you have no problem with linux, but the phone monkeys do. Just say you tried all the stuff they suggest you try, etc. Social engineering is your friend  :Twisted Evil: .

Edit: Oh my... I followed one of the links in the previous link looks like there may be firmware out there for you, though it's not official. I'm a bit tired, so I do not know whether this is the same type of drive or not. 

Best,

Alex

----------

## AmosMutke

turns out that it WAS the discs.  I bought new ones and they worked like a charm...

----------

## evoweiss

Hey,

 *AmosMutke wrote:*   

> turns out that it WAS the discs.  I bought new ones and they worked like a charm...

 

That's good to hear. Doesn't it feel great when you discover that the failure of something to work isn't your fault, but something silly that you couldn't possibly have guessed?

Anyway, happy burning.

Alex

----------

